# How to Switch Tuners while using iPad App.



## Barleycs (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there a way to switch back and forth between the two tuners (streaming) while on the TiVo app?
I know that clicking on the Live TV button on the remote will cycle between the 2tuners to the other station, I don't think there is functionality to do this on the app.

BENEFIT: I frequently watch two stations at the same time. Pausing one station when it gets to a commercial, cycling the Live TV button and resume (play button) on the other tuner. Then when that tuner hits a commercial, press Pause and cycle to the other tuner back and forth...until they both hit commercials...lol

I'd like to be able to do this with my stream.

Any ideas? -Chris


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Live TV using a Stream is not really live TV. When you select a live program on the iPad it actually starts a recording for that show and starts playing that. Once that specific show is over the stream stops. It's not like sitting in front of the TiVo where you're seeing a 30 minute buffer of what's actually on live TV.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Live TV using a Stream is not really live TV. When you select a live program on the iPad it actually starts a recording for that show and starts playing that. Once that specific show is over the stream stops. It's not like sitting in front of the TiVo where you're seeing a 30 minute buffer of what's actually on live TV.


Can't wait until they make this more seamless and you don't have to delete/clean-up recordings of streams viewed on iOS. Hope there's an official feature request for it...


----------



## Barleycs (Jan 16, 2013)

Where are they stored? In the app?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No they are stored on the TiVo. Basically the app uses a macro. When you select something from the live guide it changes the channel, starts a recording and then starts streaming that recording. When it's done it leaves the recording behind on the TiVo. Although it's easy to delete from the app. You just swipe the recording name and you're presented with a delete button on the right side.

Dan


----------

